# Can I Get Sky Mexico Service in NJ?



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

LOTS of google searching gets me no where. I know the satellite they use is PanAmSat PAS-9, and their website shows coverage of entire USA. How do I get info on obtaining necessary equipment and how do I find program broker. Getting Canadian info is much easier.

Thanks.

Rich B.


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

You could contact Sky Mexico,
via their website, at URL:
http://www.sky.com.mx
(redirected), and ask them
whether they encourage
subscribers north of the
border.

If you've got any relatives
or friends in Mexico, you
could ask them to act as
your programming brokers,
as a favor.


----------



## kornkid81 (Jun 11, 2002)

Where i live (ouside los angeles) i see a lot of ppl that speak spanish that have sky mexico service. They even have reatliers out here that sell it, but thats all i know about it. Im pretty sure if you can get it there in nj. I dont see why not. But you never know

Hope it helps
Billy:hi:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Go to www.lyngsat.com and find out what satellite they broadcast from, then they have a mapping tool on lyngsat that you can see where the satellite is from your location. If the elevation goes below 15 degrees you start to run into a lot of problems with buildings and trees because the satellite is low.

Another problem may be that they have the signal focused on Mexico and while LA may be close enough to the border to pick up the signal, NJ may be way out of range.


----------



## woodman (May 17, 2002)

RichB:
If it's Spanish language programming you're after, Dish Network has TONS of it - lots and lots of channels. There are three separate 'packages' from <> $21 up to (I think) about $33 or so. Check it out (www.dishnetwork.com) - it just might be the best available to you in New Jersey.

Hope this helps you


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Acutully D* would be much better for spanish programming, imho. All spanish channels are only $14.99 and theres more channels included then in the $19.99 Dish Latino. And bilingual offering are a much better with D*, lower prices more channel.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Here's the link to Directv Para Todos:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/see/ParaTodosChannels.jsp

If that doesn't work, here is the channel listing:

Spanish-Language Channels Channel Number 
Boomerang (ESP) 297 
Canal Sur 420 
Cartoon Network (ESP) 296 
Cine Latino 423 
MARIA+VISI&Ooacute;N* 438 
CNN en Español 419 
Discovery en Español 413 
EWTN Español* 422 
Fox Sports World Español 425 
Galavisión 404 
MTV Español 416 
mun2 410 
Music Choice: Canciones de Amor Internacional 848 
Music Choice: Latin Love Songs 847 
Music Choice: Mexicana** 850 
Music Choice: Música Latina 846 
Music Choice: Rock en Español 845 
Music Choice: Salsa y Merengue** 849 
Music Choice: Tejano** 851 
PUMA TV 417 
Telefe Internacional 411 
Telemundo East 405 
Telemundo Internacional 418 
Telemundo West 406 
Televisión Española Internacional 407 
Toon Disney (ESP) 292 
TV Chile 408 
Utilísima 409 
Univision (East) 402 
Univision (West) 403 
The Weather Channel/El Canal del Tiempo 421


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And here's Dish Latino- Last 6 channels are audio only, 2 Stereo 4 mono. Only channels not in PT are Gran Canal Latino, HTV and TV Azteca.

Cine Latino 
CNN en Español 
Discovery en Español 
Fox Sports World Español 
Galavision 
Gran Canal Latino 
HTV 
MTV en Español 
Mun2 
SUR 
Telemundo 
TV Azteca 
TV Chile 
TV Española 
Univision 
Fiesta Mexicana 
Latin Styles 
Latino Pop 
Miami Mix 
Tejano 
Viva Mariachi


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

Guys!

Thanks for all the replies. I forgot to mention my reason for wanting SKY Mexico - I'm a huge soccer fan. ESPN Int'l is a channel available basically all of the world except for USA and Canada. It has nearly all the matches a soccer fan could ever watch. I will check the link as to coverage area.

Regarding the coverage area, I am getting conflicting info. I found one sat site that claimed the SKY Mexico sat (PAS9) reached NY. Others say only immediate area near Mexico (lie California). This is so frustrating, trying to chase down programming that is available evrywhere in the world - just not here.

I will check back after I check the sat info again.

Rich B.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

OK. Here's the info.

http://www.lyngsat.com/dig/skymexico.shtml
http://www.panamsat.com/global_network/pas9_ku.asp

So what do you guys think? Is it possible?

Thanks.

Rich B.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well the satellite at 58 degrees would be ideal for the east coast. But, if they do not have it in the US/Europe beam you could be in trouble. Notice how fast the beam falls off when moving away form Mexico. It covers lower CA and TX... Maybe with a large dish you could pick it up.


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

FWIW, a point of reference: 

When I lived in Aguascalientes, Mexico (approximately in the center, 100km NNW of Mexico City) I could bearly get Anik I or II, the Canadian satellites. The picture was bearly legible; not one you would want to watch, especially for futbol.

HOWEVER I was using a 14' BUD with a 20 degree LNB. From the looks of the radiation pattern it would be a high risk operation. 

Good luck!


----------



## xxxx (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich B _
> Guys!
> 
> Thanks for all the replies. I forgot to mention my reason for wanting SKY Mexico - I'm a huge soccer fan. ESPN Int'l is a channel available basically all of the world except for USA and Canada.
> ...


TARBS is now testing on G10R ku and Pas 9 They will have 52 channels available to US.

Check them out at www.tarbs.com


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, besides having IMHO a really BAD website design, I'd really like to see a program guide. Unfortunately, it's not there. You say it's testing on G10? I didn't see it on Lyngsat....


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2002)

xxxx:

I checked the link and it looks great. Although, if this is an official US rollout, ESPN Int'l will not be included in any package - has to do with broadcast rights. I wonder how I can get more info on the US rollout. You have any more links?

Thanks.

Rich B.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Directv has a MLS package, but it isn't international. Here is the link if anyone is interested:

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/MLSESPNShootout/

...and here is a link to Directv's British Soccer League package. It is a bit pricy, but may fulfill at least some need for international soccer:

http://www.directvsports.com/Soccer/Features/EPL_2002-03/


----------

